

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - matt1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_quick_brown_fox_jumps_over_the_lazy_dog

======
duck
If you have downloaded a font in the last ten years you probably have seen
this.

------
jparise
I remember when I first learned about this sentence. I was in my grammar
school's computer lab playing a typing tutor game (probably from MECC), and it
had me type this phrase repeatedly. After the first dozen times, I asked the
computer teacher what was up.

------
vault_
I think more interesting than this article are the self-enumerating pangrams
described in the one linked to it.

~~~
techiferous
Yes. They're like quines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram#Self-
enumerating_pangra...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram#Self-
enumerating_pangrams)

------
danramteke
This is another of those things that my dad taught me while growing up.

